# Cam Module needed: Parker Ultra-lite 35 Competition



## Steelhat (Jan 24, 2006)

I am looking for someone who might have the correct *Parker cam module *to change my bow's draw to *30*". The current module on this single-cam bow says, "SDH". It draws around 29", which is just a little too short to work for me. Any ideas? Did Parker make their own modules, or buy from someone else? Any time spent looking around in parts drawers is much appreciated.

Steelhat
Northern Virginia Archers


----------



## Oggies Outdoors (Dec 28, 2005)

Your set up with the SDH module should only have a 28" DL. To get to a 30" DL you need the SFH module or the SEH module for 29" DL. You should be able to get this from Parker or I can get it for you for around $ 13 +S&H.


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

Also Pearson uses the same module. If it's marked SFH it's the same.


----------



## hawgdawg (Sep 8, 2002)

steelhat,

ck your pm,s


----------

